# 2nd week driving for Lyft p/t and ready to quit



## SCkobayashi (Apr 6, 2017)

So last night after my first job was over I decided to work for a few hours to make ends meet. First call around 8:30 was the apartment complex next to me. Pick up 400 pound drunk dude that wants a ride across the street to the ABC store. Literally 2 min walking distance with plenty of time to make it before they closed at 9 pm. 5 dollar fare okay no problem comes with the territory. Second call MC Donald rider to his apartment another 5 dollar fare no problem. 

Then I get one more call. This one is 10 minutes away. 5 minutes in the ride I get a text message from passenger and a warning not to text and drive. Open the text. Doesn't say anything about a service animal. Just says hey I have a medium sized dog with me. I had just finished cleaning my car in the morning for two hours from the weekend riders and so I cancelled the ride and thought to myself up yours LYFT and drove home. 

This morning I open the Lyft app and I have a video waiting for me with a message that starting next week or the 14th of this month, I can be deactivated for not giving service animal riders a Lyft. Now listen you losers at Lyft and Uber. I will tolerate your bs 5 dollar riders back to back that's one thing but now you want to threaten me that if I don't let animals in my leather interior car I'm going to be deactivated you can kiss me.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

It'd the law under the ada. Both Lyft and Uber have been sued and they are paying out large sums and changing policies to meet the extortion scheme that is the ada. They are even having to pay out an extra couple mill for the extortionits to take dogs on rudes for no purpose other than to test us with an agreement of any minor complaint must result in permanent deactivation, and everyone involved will be updated that you are deactivated. 

You chose to be an independent contractor running a business in the United States. Consider yourself lucky that the companies are shielding us from economic ruin. Lawyers literally build careers from frivolous lawsuits bases on the ada. It used to be ordinary healthy people collecting $50k from any business they chose for a guardrail height or wheelchair ramp width or restroom accessibility. 

The current ada extortion scheme is rideshare service animals. Call your congressman if you like.

The Lyft settlement is sickening, but a good read. The fact that it was better than seeing the case through is proof the law is stupid.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

SCkobayashi said:


> So last night after my first job was over I decided to work for a few hours to make ends meet. First call around 8:30 was the apartment complex next to me. Pick up 400 pound drunk dude that wants a ride across the street to the ABC store. Literally 2 min walking distance with plenty of time to make it before they closed at 9 pm. 5 dollar fare okay no problem comes with the territory. Second call MC Donald rider to his apartment another 5 dollar fare no problem.
> 
> Then I get one more call. This one is 10 minutes away. 5 minutes in the ride I get a text message from passenger and a warning not to text and drive. Open the text. Doesn't say anything about a service animal. Just says hey I have a medium sized dog with me. I had just finished cleaning my car in the morning for two hours from the weekend riders and so I cancelled the ride and thought to myself up yours LYFT and drove home.
> 
> This morning I open the Lyft app and I have a video waiting for me with a message that starting next week or the 14th of this month, I can be deactivated for not giving service animal riders a Lyft. Now listen you losers at Lyft and Uber. I will tolerate your bs 5 dollar riders back to back that's one thing but now you want to threaten me that if I don't let animals in my leather interior car I'm going to be deactivated you can kiss me.


Good bye, enjoy your leather seats. I certainly hope you are not planning on having children.


----------



## SCkobayashi (Apr 6, 2017)

My own children messing up my leather seats is a little different than a company that doesn't pay me minimum wage messing them up for 7 dollars. It's bad enough my car gets turned into a bus for 5 dollars for a few hours a day but now you want me to put a dog in my a car that I paid over 30 k for that I use to work part time after my first job to help support my family. Sure where do you want me to bend over?

I would not be the least surprised if these boards weren't crawling with Uber and Lyft hired trolls . I find it hilarious.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I will defend uber and Lyft where justified, and I will speak my mind critically against them where justified. I'm not taking it personally, but if you are referring to my defense of Lyft in this thread, in another I am pointing out the abuse Lyft adds to the abuse of a line rider. They sure aren't paying me for that... but they pay well for rides.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

You should have pulled over and texted and asked if it's a pet, therapy dog or service dog. After that if he says it's a service dog you know what to do, quit or keep a huge quilt in your trunk that the dog can sit on over your seats. any other answer and you can cancel the ride knowing it's not a service dog but wait 5 minutes first if you are already there.


----------



## SCkobayashi (Apr 6, 2017)

I like your response Lee. That's what I will do next time. This job is starting to look more and more like an employee employer relationship than in independent contractor position.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> You should have pulled over and texted and asked if it's a pet, therapy dog or service dog. After that if he says it's a service dog you know what to do, quit or keep a huge quilt in your trunk that the dog can sit on over your seats. any other answer and you can cancel the ride knowing it's not a service dog but wait 5 minutes first if you are already there.


I agree with half of this, verify that it is a service dog. They are trained to sit in the floor board, not on the seats. So many of these idiots claiming to have a confort animal for emotional issues tell them leave the dog at home and double up on the Prozac.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I really wish people would stop the nonsense of employee vs independent contractor. There are many of us that are content, have read all of the documents, understand and know the big differences and accept it for what it is. 

Do you want to be able to work just enough to make a quick goal happen and then wait a few months and do it again? Want to work when your rested and truly ready rather than a precise time regardless of market conditions? Want to refuse service to anybody not protected under federal or state law? Want the ability to be instantly rewarded for your ability to find more profitable strategies? 

If you were to achieve employment status as you claim to desire, you will sure regret it.....other than being able to not work for them and be able to laugh while the real world consequences play out.

These programs are not new, just new to this market. Trucking companies get drivers to rent their own trucks from them and then force them to only work for them and control the rates, subject to change with notice and can terminate a contract for a number of reasons. The courts repeatedly agree it's legal as long as the terms are clearly written. 

Your not going to win, you wouldn't like the consequences if you did. Just like the dog chasing the car, it isn't going to happen, and in a strange way, your lucky government is here to protect you from yourself.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> You should have pulled over and texted and asked if it's a pet, therapy dog or service dog.


But couldn't they just lie and say its a service dog?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes they can. And you are required to take it. You will lose if you try to avoid animals. Regardless of service animal status. Also, cleaning fees are prohibited and nothing can be said or done to even give a perception of a lower level of service based on the animal. They will enforce it strictly as the settlement provides for extensions of oversight and money if they don't.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> But couldn't they just lie and say its a service dog?


and you can ask them if the dogs is needed for a disability and ask them what it is trained to do, if they can't answer those questions it's not a service dog. Uber won't back you up, but that is your right to ask. If you have a dash cam it helps. I would lie to them if I think they are lying to me and say that if it's not a service dog they *may* be banned from Uber for life.

What you can do it take your sweet time and not let them in until you put down some towels or something over your seats.

Service dogs are trained to behave and not have accidents in the car unless they are sick in which case the person should tell you, but from what I understand you have to be the 3rd car they mess up to get a cleaning fee for a service dog or an alleged one.

I wouldn't sweat it, chances are you won't run into one.

Keep in mind people who want to take their pets everywhere are mean self entitled Aholes.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> Yes they can. And you are required to take it. You will loose if you try to avoid animals. Regardless of service animal status. Also, cleaning fees are prohibited and nothing can be said or done to even give a perception of a lower level of service based on the animal. They wI'll enforce it strictly as the settlement provides for extensions of oversight and money if they don't.


What's weird about that is my mentor told me if someone throws up in my car Lyft will make the person reimburse you for it, but somehow it sounds like if an animal (service or otherwise) messes up my car *I* eat the cost.

Also I wouldn't try and avoid someone with an animal per se, but what about the trick of just sitting there/going in the other direction till the pax cancels on their own?



Lee239 said:


> and you can ask them if the dogs is needed for a disability and ask them what it is trained to do, if they can't answer those questions it's not a service dog. Uber won't back you up, but that is your right to ask. If you have a dash cam it helps. I would lie to them if I think they are lying to me and say that if it's not a service dog they *may* be banned from Uber for life.
> 
> What you can do it take your sweet time and not let them in until you put down some towels or something over your seats.
> 
> ...


Oh I myself don't mind service animals, I mind pax trying to get over with non-service animals. And I don't have a dash cam but I might invest in one. Right now I keep a second phone as a voice recorder.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> What's weird about that is my mentor told me if someone throws up in my car Lyft will make the person reimburse you for it, but somehow it sounds like if an animal (service or otherwise) messes up my car *I* eat the cost.
> 
> Also I wouldn't try and avoid someone with an animal per se, but what about the trick of just sitting there/going in the other direction till the pax cancels on their own?
> 
> Oh I myself don't mind service animals, I mind pax trying to get over with non-service animals. And I don't have a dash cam but I might invest in one. Right now I keep a second phone as a voice recorder.


They are really cheap on ebay like less than $20 and you can just buy one that points inside.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> They are really cheap on ebay like less than $20 and you can just buy one that points inside.


Have you ever had a pax act funny to seeing your dash cam? "Hey can you cut that off" or outright cancel the ride cause they see it? Just curious. I'd lie and say its standard by Lyft.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MrMikeNC said:


> Have you ever had a pax act funny to seeing your dash cam? "Hey can you cut that off" or outright cancel the ride cause they see it? Just curious. I'd lie and say its standard by Lyft.


I don't have one yet, I have an old cheap one that I bought that I never used and put away somewhere , but I just ordered another one and am waiting for it to arrive. If anyone says anything about it they can get out and cancel, we are allowed to have them, tell the pax it's for our own protection from wrongful allegations that pax say to try to get us fired..


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Forget the word service in service animal. There is no requirement for a pax to have documentation to win a court case. As with all of the ada, the perception of healthy individuals that had they had a disability they would be treated improperly or not have the same access to services or be charged more than a healthy person is enough to win. 

The settlement is vague on cleaning fees other than they must be reported to the opposing council, the driver's information must be maintained in case it's needed for future court disclosure, and abuse of cleaning fees counts as a violation in regards to additional years of supervision. I was shocked Lyft couldn't get a provision specifying allowable fees. I suspect they intend to cover it without charging the customer but with a high level of scrutiny. They clearly didn't have the upper hand in negotiations. 

The document is publicly available


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Coolrider101nk said:


> Forget the word service in service animal. There is no requirement for a pax to have documentation to win a court case. As with all of the ada, the perception of healthy individuals that had they had a disability they would be treated improperly or not have the same access to services or be charged more than a healthy person is enough to win.
> 
> The settlement is vague on cleaning fees other than they must be reported to the opposing council, the driver's information must be maintained in case it's needed for future court disclosure, and abuse of cleaning fees counts as a violation in regards to additional years of supervision. I was shocked Lyft couldn't get a provision specifying allowable fees. I suspect they intend to cover it without charging the customer but with a high level of scrutiny. They clearly didn't have the upper hand in negotiations.
> 
> The document is publicly available


That's why if you can record them on cam saying it's a therapy dog you can refuse to take them. And healthy looking people can have real service dogs, I met one who had one to warn him of seizures. They are working dogs and not pets first and are trained to behave.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> You should have pulled over and texted and asked if it's a pet, therapy dog or service dog. After that if he says it's a service dog you know what to do.


You're only required to take service animals that are trained to perform a specific task. "Comfort animals" and pets are at driver's discretion. If a comfort animal or pet makes a mess in your car you're allowed to submit for a cleaning fee but since Uber/Lyft charge the pax for cleaning fees and pass it onto you they exempt messes made by service animals from the cleaning fee policy.



MrMikeNC said:


> But couldn't they just lie and say its a service dog?


Yes, they can. You're allowed under ADA rules to ask what task the dog has been trained to perform. Most people lying won't have an answer to that question or will claim they don't have to tell you that. Keep in mind that service dogs aren't required to wear a vest or have documentation. However if you deny the ride because you think they're lying you're probably still going to get deactivated anyway. Uber/Lyft aren't going to back you up, any claim of denial of a service animal is probably going to get you booted off. Your only defense is if you have on camera the pax admitting it's not a service animal.

_In situations where it is not obvious that the dog is a service animal, staff may ask only two specific questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability? and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform? Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person's disability.
Source: https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html_


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Dback2004 said:


> You're only required to take service animals that are trained to perform a specific task. "Comfort animals" and pets are at driver's discretion. If a comfort animal or pet makes a mess in your car you're allowed to submit for a cleaning fee but since Uber/Lyft charge the pax for cleaning fees and pass it onto you they exempt messes made by service animals from the cleaning fee policy.
> 
> _ml_


You should still report it, so it counts against the person, I think the 3rd time they will be charged.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> You should still report it, so it counts against the person, I think the 3rd time they will be charged.


agreed


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Coolrider101nk said:


> It'd the law under the ada. Both Lyft and Uber have been sued and they are paying out large sums and changing policies to meet the extortion scheme that is the ada. They are even having to pay out an extra couple mill for the extortionits to take dogs on rudes for no purpose other than to test us with an agreement of any minor complaint must result in permanent deactivation, and everyone involved will be updated that you are deactivated.
> 
> You chose to be an independent contractor running a business in the United States. Consider yourself lucky that the companies are shielding us from economic ruin. Lawyers literally build careers from frivolous lawsuits bases on the ada. It used to be ordinary healthy people collecting $50k from any business they chose for a guardrail height or wheelchair ramp width or restroom accessibility.
> 
> ...


Please be advise most device dogs sit on the floor of the vehicle not on the seat....


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

If you order a lift line and add a plus one for a working dog, is that legit?? It would be awesome to have an answer to this question.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

So far, four dogs, all were perfect pax. I prefer dogs. Not one made even one sound. I love 'em.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> So far, four dogs, all were perfect pax. I prefer dogs. Not one made even one sound. I love 'em.


That's been my experience too, four dogs so far in about 2500 rides over the past 9 months.

Two of which I know where not service animals, but where well behaved and sat in the owners lap.

The other two, fairly obvious they were service animals, stayed on the floorboard and well behaved.

If my 80lb Irish Setter can ride in my car so can other canines and felines too, we have one of those also. As well as two psittacines, a Yellow Nape and Catalina.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't accept dogs when a passenger pings, I just cancel the ride. Lyft and Uber may have agreed to a settlement to transport service animals, but I am NOT an employee of these companies, I am an independent contractor and I use my own equipment, if they try to de-activate me I'LL SUE THE SHIT OUT OF THEM.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I know a few people who say that their dogs are service dogs when they aren't. I tell them if they want to bring their service dog I want some proof that it is actually a service dog or I won't transport them. If they complain to corporate I tell them that they didn't have proof that their dog was a registered service dog.
The problem with transporting an animal, (4 legged) is that if something happens to the PAX I don't have a clue as to what to do and I don't want to be held liable. Also some people that come after a dog or cat was in a car are allergic to animal hair, this can cause other problems.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I don't accept dogs when a passenger pings, I just cancel the ride. Lyft and Uber may have agreed to a settlement to transport service animals, but I am NOT an employee of these companies, I am an independent contractor and I use my own equipment, if they try to de-activate me I'LL SUE THE SHIT OUT OF THEM.


Suits cost money though, and even if they're clearly in the wrong they can still drag it out cause they're the ones with more $$$. If money isn't an issue for you then if this happens by all means sue away but for most of us its a case where they're wrong but not a lot we can do.



peteyvavs said:


> I know a few people who say that their dogs are service dogs when they aren't. I tell them if they want to bring their service dog I want some proof that it is actually a service dog or I won't transport them. If they complain to corporate I tell them that they didn't have proof that their dog was a registered service dog.
> The problem with transporting an animal, (4 legged) is that if something happens to the PAX I don't have a clue as to what to do and I don't want to be held liable. Also some people that come after a dog or cat was in a car are allergic to animal hair, this can cause other problems.


You have excellent points, but what's scary about this is Uber/Lyft _do not care about any of that_. What they have unwittingly done by agreeing to this is make most drivers' days numbered. If not a driver encountering those exact problems you mentioned, or a vindictive rider lying and saying you refused to pick them up because they had a service animal, whether they had one or not. Its not outside the realm of possibilities, riders already have the ability to lie and say drivers are drunk to get them deactivated.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

SCkobayashi said:


> So last night after my first job was over I decided to work for a few hours to make ends meet. First call around 8:30 was the apartment complex next to me. Pick up 400 pound drunk dude that wants a ride across the street to the ABC store. Literally 2 min walking distance with plenty of time to make it before they closed at 9 pm. 5 dollar fare okay no problem comes with the territory. Second call MC Donald rider to his apartment another 5 dollar fare no problem.
> 
> Then I get one more call. This one is 10 minutes away. 5 minutes in the ride I get a text message from passenger and a warning not to text and drive. Open the text. Doesn't say anything about a service animal. Just says hey I have a medium sized dog with me. I had just finished cleaning my car in the morning for two hours from the weekend riders and so I cancelled the ride and thought to myself up yours LYFT and drove home.
> 
> This morning I open the Lyft app and I have a video waiting for me with a message that starting next week or the 14th of this month, I can be deactivated for not giving service animal riders a Lyft. Now listen you losers at Lyft and Uber. I will tolerate your bs 5 dollar riders back to back that's one thing but now you want to threaten me that if I don't let animals in my leather interior car I'm going to be deactivated you can kiss me.


 I drive late at night to avoid dealing with animals, Then even if you are alergic it doesn't matter, Uber and let down lyft dont pay enough to deal with all this B.S.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I believe service dogs have to have a tag designating them as a service dog.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Since you only have a problem with 4-legged service animals, I'm sure that you would have no objection to my 2-legged service animal ...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Maven said:


> Since you only have a problem with 4-legged service animals, I'm sure that you would have no objection to my 2-legged service animal ...


I would gladly take a T-REX for a ride over some people, at least with a T-REX you won't get a negative rating, maybe eaten, but no negative rating.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Who cares what the law says. At some point, everyone needs to realize that these jobs don't pay anything. Letting a dog screw up your car isn't worth it for the pennies these rides pay.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> I would gladly take a T-REX for a ride over some people, at least with a T-REX you won't get a negative rating, maybe eaten, but no negative rating.


T-Rex, phat! My velociraptor may be half the size, but is twice as mean, 10 times as smart, and hunts in packs that can take down any T-Rex.

You may have heard the one about "Where does a 800-_pound gorilla_ sleep? Anywhere _he wants to_." Well my velociraptor will wake the gorilla and invite him to breakfast. He's the main course


----------

